# Sketchers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a number for the store in City Stars.. I have been on line but that number just rings out. I have tried directory inquires but that is telling me it is closed until Sunday!! surely not

thanks 


Lanson by any chance are you going to City STArs today>


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone have a number for the store in City Stars.. I have been on line but that number just rings out. I have tried directory inquires but that is telling me it is closed until Sunday!! surely not
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Give these a call perhaps they can help you;

City stars: Omar Ibn El Khattab St.
Heliopolis, Cairo
Tel: 02-24800500, 02-24800505, 02-24800555, 02-24800506


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Give these a call perhaps they can help you;
> 
> City stars: Omar Ibn El Khattab St.
> Heliopolis, Cairo
> Tel: 02-24800500, 02-24800505, 02-24800555, 02-24800506




Thanks will try it now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks will try it now


They all ring then tell me this is a recorded message.. the number you are calling is not good lol

Well out of order


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> They all ring then tell me this is a recorded message.. the number you are calling is not good lol
> 
> Well out of order


I've tried the first no anit works but it's golden pyramids plaza.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Sketchers are awesome, I have a pair!


----------

